# Random 33GTR pics



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

a few pics of my GTR CLEAN!!!!! Got bored n decided to wash it in the COLD










































































not the best pics in the world.


----------



## az786 (Nov 1, 2008)

really nice, where about in manchester are you based? ive not seen this around coz im from manchester 2!


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

in salford... where bouts are you based mate?


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Very nice, but a shame the strut brace is painted black instead of the raw titanium look. Very rare and expensive item you have there


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

iceager said:


> Very nice, but a shame the strut brace is painted black instead of the raw titanium look. Very rare and expensive item you have there


There were originally 2 types.


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

yep that one is the alloy one


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet ride is that a nismo titanium strut bar i see painted black?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

iceager said:


> Very nice, but a shame the strut brace is painted black instead of the raw titanium look. Very rare and expensive item you have there




sorry i cant read bit thick really


----------



## az786 (Nov 1, 2008)

oh right, from prestwich mate!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There were 2types one with that old nismo logo, the other with the red o nismo logo 

Both were in titanium 

That one has been painted black though 

They are quite rare we have supplied a few in recent months


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

you need a drying cloth or a water magnet 

car looks sweet,got to be fun with that turbo on there


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

cheers for the comments

the strut brace is definatly aluminium alloy, wish it were titanium, but didn't pay all that much for it:thumbsup:

turbo will be fun once i get the thing mapped and sort out the little niggles, will post up some vids when it's up, running and mapped.


----------

